# Knives



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

What are you guys using? I just bought two granton edge slicers this weekend. One online, a Messermeister 12" @ $39.00 on Redneck's suggestion. And , I was downtown at Dean Supply (Woodland Ave, check em out Greg) and couldn't resist the 10" Wusthoff at $69.00! It'll be interesting to see if the extra $30.00 was worth it! In catering, I will need all the slicers I can get. I was using a Ronco I got in one of those $53 for 25 knives deals, but last week, while slicing briskets for the Super Bowl party, I realized that it wasn't gonna work for 10-30 briskets! I may get a Forschner at $39.00 down the road too! One of my comp team members has a Wusthoff roll, so we're set there! Woodman


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2005)

I purchased a Wusthof 7 piece set off of Amazon over Christmas.  

Ended up with two for one deal, cause they included a steak knife instead of the utility knife.  I called them and they sent a whole new set and have not asked for the other set back!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 13, 2005)

I bought a 3 piece set off Ebay (T Cook) made in Japan...I don't think they are great but they are much better than what I had.  I need to get a sharpener but for me they work well!  $50 for a chef 2 chef knives and a Santoku.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2005)

Susan I still have the other set in the box waiting for Amazon to ask for them back.  But if they don't in the next couple of months I might try to sell 'em!


----------



## Finney (Feb 13, 2005)

Got a bunch of Henkels Four Star knives.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

I have some Forschners and some Henckles.  The Hencks were in a set with a block for 99 at Amazon.  I suspect these are not the real deal, probably a low end knife by Henkle.  The Forschners are better at the same price.  Can't compare to the really nice Henkles, cause I don't think I have one.

Love to use my cheap electric knife to carve bone in butts hams and turkeys.  

Also have an electric slicer which I love.  Great for boneless cuts.


----------



## john pen (Feb 13, 2005)

I use a carbon blade knife..A quick run over the sharpener once in a while puts a great edge on it. Our Cutco knife is awesome when its sharp but dosent seem to hold an edge..

Ill stick with my cheap carbon for now...do you guys sharpen your own or send them out ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Member's Mark

I'm very happy with these.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

I need to get a forschner's granton...everyone seems to love them.
By the way, did you get the Ronco knives from one of those late night tv commercials?  I bout that Ronco spray on hair a few years ago...works great!  No more bald patches on my back!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

I got a Sabatier grill tool set that came with a roll, and I use that for my knives....if was one of those things where Amazon claims to sell it for $129 but you can get it today for 19.99.....I overpaid about 10 dollars.
Crap....but at least I got a knife roll.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

Actually, in France, the "leaving my goatee un-attached from my mustache" look is very popular.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

isn't tha called a "Van Dyke?"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 15, 2005)

Women, ya can't live with em, ya can't kill em!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim , I got the info at home, but essentially I just put "Granton Edge Slicer" in the old search engine and away I went! I'll find it when I get home! Woody


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Jim, I was wonderin about that!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 17, 2005)

I haven't received it yet!


----------



## K Kruger (Feb 17, 2005)

I really like unbevelled knives, so I've used Globals for years. I just got Misono UX10 Gyuto. I really recommend it if you're in the market for an unbevelled knife:


----------



## ROB O (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been using  the same set of Henckels 4 Stars since 1990.

Just sharpen 'em up every once in a while with an edgeselect sharpener.

Love these knives.   Gonna have to see about grinding down the bolser one of these days though.


----------



## ROB O (Feb 17, 2005)

Glad I could brighten your day BBQ.  I had the same reaction. 

I think one's name is Finney and the other's name is Larry.   Or was that Greg  and Woods?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, I'm goin over to Chicago tomorrow and there's a kitchen outlet store in Anglola off the Toll Road. They have great prices on both Henkle and Wusthoff knives. I bet I'll buy one!


----------



## Finney (Feb 18, 2005)

If he bought a knife store he would never shut up about it.  He'd have a website, t-shirts, coffee mugs, etc.  You would never hear the end of it.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 4, 2005)

I just picked up a global meat cleaver.  It's a fantastic tool.  Great feel and balance.  Cuts through bone like a hot knife through butter.  Great for chopping up chickens for chicken soup!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, we certainly will be the best "outfitted" guys at this summer's comps Kloset!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Yeah, I cannot WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 7, 2005)

You got it Brother!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 7, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, we certainly will be the best "outfitted" guys at this summer's comps Kloset!



Thats for sure Woody!  Don't think anyone will be reaching in for any free samples without asking!

Also got to add that generally I don't like to bring my best (most expensive) knives to the comps.  That being said I've got to add that the Forschner knives are excellent and less than half the price of my Henckels.
Excellent value!  I can't say enough good things about my Forschner 14" granton slicer for brisket

Kloset


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 7, 2005)

You've got a _14"_ slicer!! I bought a Messermeier 12" at Redneck's urging. It is a good piece of steel! Also have a Wusthoff 10" as well for those smaller competition briskets! Woody


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks like we're set on brisket knives.

Although................NO such thing as too many knives.

Kloset


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah Brian, it was in Fremont Indiana, at the Angola exit. Great prices. Woody


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 12, 2005)

I have some Henkel's, Dexter-Russell's, Wustoff's, a Warther, and the ones I like the best are Forschner.
Here's my new ones...


 
12 inch Granton Edge Curved Cimeter and 10 inch Chefs knife


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 12, 2005)

Go for the scalloped edge. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 14, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Go for the scalloped edge. You won't be sorry.



Mmmmmmmmmmm Scallops!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 14, 2005)

G, I've got a set of those too! You certainly can't complain about em for the price! The steak knives and the cleaver alone are worth it! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome G!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Troy! Welcome. Woodman


----------

